# Spicing up the layout?



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I went past the spice section in the supermarket and it struck me that some of these could be used as a very inexpensive ground cover. They come in various colors and could imitate grass, sand or dirt. It's not that I'm cheap, I'm just fiscally conservative. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have used the containers they come in, never the spice inside
The layout room would smell like the spice section


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

I would be too worried about ants to use spices.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Like you I have envisioned the usefulness of the various grains and textures of spices.

I have some old dead spices that my wife was going to throw out. I haven't used any yet for scenery or whatever, but I do plan to. These are many years old and don't smell anymore...I'm not worried about ants.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I wasn't thinking of using smelly spices like garlic but something like parsley. I thought about the ants so bread crumbs are a definite no-no. It's just a thought and I was wondering if it was ever tried.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Wouldn't organic stuff decompose?

Mark


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It seems to me that once the spices were glued in place and thoroughly dried, they wouldn't decompose. But then, I live in a very dry climate, so I don't know what might happen in humidity. :dunno:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Nature at times is difficult to represent properly?*

Maybe try differing shades of sawdust.Or pruning the smaller sections of lichen too represent smaller bushes and under brush
clutter found so often along the treeline of the woods at the edge of fields.tr1


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Ants are just scale cats if you squint enough.

Craig


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

While I haven't tried it, I have read in more than one place, that once spices are treated with water/white glue mixture, they are "sealed" and do not attract ants. It also seals in the aromas.
Willie


----------

